# ****2.7t Turbo Swap Pics, 56k don't think about it! *****



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

edit: Retired the pics, kinda... tired of them having to load each time!








http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09340.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09341.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09342.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09344.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09356.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09361.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09362.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09363.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09364.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09368.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09375.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09376.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09378.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09379.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09380.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09382.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09383.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09384.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09386.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09387.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09388.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09390.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09391.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09393.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09394.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09399.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09401.jpg
http://vdubnut.home.comcast.net/dsc09403.jpg


_Modified by vdubnut_mike at 2:54 AM 3-11-2006_


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: ****2.7t Turbo Swap Pics, 56k don't think about it! ***** (vdubnut_mike)*

WOW , good pics . seems i wont be doing a turbo upgrade for awhile . good work , did you get it all done in one night ?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: ****2.7t Turbo Swap Pics, 56k don't think about it! ***** (herby53-akaherby53)*


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: ****2.7t Turbo Swap Pics, 56k don't think about it! ***** (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_WOW , good pics . seems i wont be doing a turbo upgrade for awhile . good work , did you get it all done in one night ?

no, 3 nights total


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: ****2.7t Turbo Swap Pics, 56k don't think about it! ***** (vdubnut_mike)*

bump for interest in the pics


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: ****2.7t Turbo Swap Pics, 56k don't think about it! ***** (vdubnut_mike)*

I'm curious, in that one pic, why does it seem that the suspension is dropped down with the load taken off? Any reason for that? Also, would you consider this something that I'd need a lift for? I have plenty of mechanical skills, but is a lift neccesary? How hard is it to pull the front clip off?


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

hey Mike. you going to Bison Creek pizza Friday?


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (joemamma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joemamma* »_hey Mike. you going to Bison Creek pizza Friday?

ummm where was the GTG posted? I'll go. but I'm not off work til about 6:00 or so in Fed Way. Where is Bison Creek Pizza?


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: ****2.7t Turbo Swap Pics, 56k don't think about it! ***** (Turbo A6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo A6* »_I'm curious, in that one pic, why does it seem that the suspension is dropped down with the load taken off? Any reason for that? Also, would you consider this something that I'd need a lift for? I have plenty of mechanical skills, but is a lift neccesary? How hard is it to pull the front clip off?

Clarify your question please... tell me which picute you are referring to... like 6th from the top, ect. But the suspension was just disconnected from the top and dropped down with the subframe/engine/tranny/axels/brakes together.
A lift makes it easier... to get the car up out of your way, and puts things at waist level rather than leaning over on the ground. JUst more control. Front clip is easy to take off... just a lot to it. The bumper itself is two vertical bolts that are accessed after taking out the grills. and 6 total nuts behind the wheel liners facing horizontal towards the rear. the core support/radiator/oil coolers is the bitchy one to get off. Lots of lines to disconnect.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: (vdubnut_mike)*

I guess nevermind it was posted on AW PNF. it's a small GTG for some rally guys and he invited the audi crew to help raise money I think. Im going to drive by 'cause I'll be in the area. I don't know if it'll be worth going it Friday and some have people to do and things to see


----------



## TWINTURBO A6 (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: ****2.7t Turbo Swap Pics, 56k don't think about it! ***** (vdubnut_mike)*

Hey Mike
Thanks for the Bump...
Looks like a hell of a job. I was just wondering... If you do not have access to a lift, is it even possible to do this job? I assume you need to prop the whole car (front and back) up on jack stands or something, so you can drop the sub-frame.... "So that it comes out "straight", not angled?
This car is damn heavy, so will that work? Then also... you would probably have to move the sub-frame completely out from under the car to have room to work... Is that do-able if it's sitting on stands? High enough so the sub-frame motor suspension etc can clear the fender etc? 
Thanks for the info!
Cheers
Masboykie


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: ****2.7t Turbo Swap Pics, 56k don't think about it! ***** (masboykie)*

if I were to do it again I would do it all different!
1. I would go buy a Service Manual
2. I would read that service manual to find an easier way to do this.
3. the service manual would probably suggest removing the engine separate from the Subframe to make your life a whole lot easier.









I wouldn't do it this way again, it was a PITA


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: ****2.7t Turbo Swap Pics, 56k don't think about it! ***** (vdubnut_mike)*

Well....
I think it will be a PITA either way though! LOL!








I recently got my turbos done by the dealer... thank God for CPO!
They did it the way you did. Apparently they even have a dedicated "table" they slide in under the car, that they drop the whole sub-frame onto. The service guy said they called it the "operating table"... My speed shop tech said they also do it your way. Apparently doing it with a hoist is more painful. 
The thing is... regular people don't have access to a lift etc, so I was just seeing if there was a way to do this without the lift... if you know what I'm saying...
When I upgrade my Turbos I would have to do it myself, as I won't have the $5000 to pay someone to do it! And I'm too cheap! LOL! 
If you are doing this yourself, I guess the Hoist method might be easier that the Sub-frame drop (if you do not have a lift, that is...)
Thanks for the info though!
Cheers
Masboykie


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: ****2.7t Turbo Swap Pics, 56k don't think about it! ***** (masboykie)*

well you could do the subframe way WITH a hoist, that might be okay too. That is how I swapped a Passat VR6 from a AT to a 5sp... just dropped the subframe on each car and swapped the parts and bolted them back up. So I could see it work just the same with the A6. Lining up the bolts in the subframe were a PITA on either job, but I think the Audi was a bit more straiforward getting it strait, work from the back forward. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and remember to mark the frame where the subframe sits, if it's off just a quarter of an inch, it will throw your Camber off pretty bad. Then you have to shift it over on the alignment rack to get it even again.


----------

